# 2nd NCE power cab ... on another track



## CF-DRG (Apr 13, 2020)

I have purchased a 2nd NCE Power Cab kit and will use it on another separate track in my layout.. My question is??? I have programed all my loco's on Power Cab #1.. If I move these loco's back and forth between the different tracks will the address be the same for the 2 different Power Cabs ?? Or will I need designated loco's for one or the other???
Simpler question .. do NCE power Cabs recognize the same engine addresses??


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Good question. I would try it and see.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

I understand that the Powercab is just a programmer to download addresses and CV to the decoder.
The decoder keeps all the info on a rewritable memory chip.
You should be able to see the same number of the moved locomotive on both tracks till you reprogram a function.


----------



## Roy Merritt (10 mo ago)

The address of a locomotive is stored in the decoder on the loco. No matter what track or Power Cab combo you use, the loco's address will be the same. 

This is one of the coolest parts of DCC, you could take your loco to a friend's or club layout that uses Digitrax and the Digitrax controllers would control your loco just by imputing the address into the controller. Address need to be unique so if your locos address is 1234 and someone else already has a loco running with that address you'd have to program a new one into your loco. You could even make the change using the Digitrax system.

They way addresses work from the Power Cab's perspective is it will send commands to the address you input on the Power Cab. This is how you can control more than 1 loco with a single Power Cab. You just need to switch the address on the Power Cab back and forth so the commands will be acted on by the correct loco.

This is one of the coolest parts of DCC, you could take your loco to a friend's or club layout that uses Digitrax and the Digitrax controllers would control your loco just by inputting the address into the controller. Address need to be unique so if your locos address is 1234 and someone else is already running a loco with that address you'd have to program a new one into your loco. You could even make the change using the Digitrax system.

I'm a Digitrax guy but I did a quick search and I believe you can use both NCE Power Cabs on a single layout. So if there reason you are thinking about putting each Power Cab on a different (separate?) track is to be able to run 2 (or more) locos at the same time, there is no reason you can't make both tracks part of the same layout, e.g. a double mainline and running a train on each of the mainline tracks. In fact, you could control both locos with a single Power Cab. You just have to change the address back and forth so the locos know which commands are directed to them.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Roy has pretty well described how DCC works
on a layout. You should NOT try to use a second
Power cab on your layout. There is no reason
to do so, and any accidental
connection between two Power cabs could
result in damage.

As outlined by Roy, one power cab can run two separate layouts
at the same time with individual control of 2, 3 or
more locos on each layout. Just run the output of
your original Power Cab to all of the tracks
in your layout. Even if there is no physical
connection between two layouts, you need
only the one Power Cab. But, as Roy suggested, you
must give each loco on your layout it's own
'address'. Most of us use the road number of
the loco for that purpose. And, YES, you can
run any of your locos on either track and there
would be no need for any special action beyond
using your original Power Cab buttons.

Now, if you want to have a second controller so
that a friend or family member can join you in
operation of your layout...
NCE has wired or wireless hand held controllers
that you can plug into your existing Power Cab.

Don


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

CF-DRG said:


> I have purchased a 2nd NCE Power Cab kit and will use it on another separate track in my layout.


you mean to control a 2nd loco -- even on the same track

the PowerCab combines a booster that powers the track, controllers used by operators to control their locos and a command station that communicates with one or more controllers and generates the signal used by the booster to control the polarity of the voltage on the track representing the DCC signal

there can only be one command station.

when a PowerCab is used on a layout that already has a command station, PowerPro, SmartBooster or another PowerCab, it recognizes the command station already polling cabs on the cabbus (the UTP) and changes mode, behaving as a simple controller

many modelers who do use a PowerPro for their layout, use a PowerCab on their workbench to program decoders


----------



## CF-DRG (Apr 13, 2020)

Roy answered my ?.. Just so others aren't confused with what I'm doing .. I have a layout in one room and one in another .. Hence the 2 power cabs , these tracks are completely isolated from each other.. Will have their own power source and control..


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

are you going to use both PowerCabs at the same time?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

My Powercab is operating a narrow/standard dual gauge line and a standard gauge line that are separated. Works just fine.

The tracks were joined at one time until the narrow gauge was installed.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

gregc said:


> are you going to use both PowerCabs at the same time?


I'm guessing not, unless he can physically be in two rooms at the same time. My reading of post #7 is that he is buying a 2nd PowerCab for a second layout which is physically separate from the other.

Just like my son and I -- he has an MRC Prodigy Express2 on his layout, I have a Prodigy Wireless on mine. The two layouts are completely separate. 

And just for the record, yes, if he uses one of my locos or vice versa, the DCC loco address does not change. It's stored in the decoder, not the DCC command station.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

i guess the point was missed.

we often bring our PowerCab from home when visiting someone's layout.

if you have 2 separate layouts in your home, can't you use the same PowerCab on either (assuming you have 2nd wall adapter)?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

gregc said:


> i guess the point was missed.
> 
> we often bring our PowerCab from home when visiting someone's layout.
> 
> if you have 2 separate layouts in your home, can't you use the same PowerCab on either (assuming you have 2nd wall adapter)?


I would have trouble using the same PowerCab because I don't own one. We could use the same MRC unit if we didn't mind swapping the units out every time. Not worth the hassle in my book (MRC has a separate command station, so you have to disconnect that and physically move it). Because the PowerCab is self contained, I would imagine that it's much easier to move.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

CF-DRG said:


> Roy answered my ?.. Just so others aren't confused with what I'm doing .. I have a layout in one room and one in another .. Hence the 2 power cabs , these tracks are completely isolated from each other.. Will have their own power source and control..


If you programme an address into a locomotive at home, and take it to your nearest club for an operations session, you'll have to acquire the same address on the system they use to control trains. Each system just runs the trains, but you have to tell them which locomotive you want to do whatever it is. The system does that by encoding instructions with the address.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Whoa...
...having 2 layouts in 2 different rooms is a whole
different ballgame. While you still could use
your original NCE with a wireless hand held
to control both layouts, it would make sense
to have an NCE for each layout...especially
since you already have both. But, no
worry about the locos, once they have an
'address' you can use them on either layout.

Don


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

CF-DRG said:


> Roy answered my ?.. Just so others aren't confused with what I'm doing .. I have a layout in one room and one in another .. Hence the 2 power cabs , these tracks are completely isolated from each other.. Will have their own power source and control..


Another nice feature of having two PowerCab systems is......................

You should be able to use *both* PowerCabs on one layout, say if a second person wants to run another train along with you on the same layout. Should be easy enough to do.

The main PowerCab that actually controls the layout uses the 6-wire flat control cord. This becomes your master power supply, and the ONLY one that will use the 6-wire control cord.

A second PowerCab can then be plugged into the UPC, but with the normal 4-wire coiled cord. It then acts as a simple engineer's throttle. You may have to assign it a throttle number, however. There should be something about this in the instructions.

If you have any radio PowerCab throttles however, you would definitely need to read some instructions. I am not familiar how to handle their usage. But I would imagine it can't be too tough.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Sorry if someone has already said this:
I think you will still have to enter the address of all locos you will be running on both systems into the 2nd PCab as well as 1st PCab so that the 2nd PCab recognizes them when you go to run them..
Or put another way I think you have to enter addresses of all locos on both PCabs same as you had to do on the first cab... Otherwize the newer 2nd cab won't recognize them since the two PCabs are completely isolated from one another...I think..
If you could make at least one track connection between two systems even if you never use it you would only need the one PCab for all of it..


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

telltale said:


> I think you will still have to enter the address of all locos you will be running on both systems into the 2nd PCab as well as 1st PCab so that the 2nd PCab recognizes them when you go to run them..
> Or put another way I think you have to enter addresses of all locos on both PCabs same as you had to do on the first cab... Otherwize the newer 2nd cab won't recognize them since the two PCabs are completely isolated from one another...I think..


NOT TRUE
as others have said a number of times, the address of a decoder is programed into the decoder

and PowerCab doesn't need to know the address before it is entered to control it


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

gregc said:


> NOT TRUE
> as others have said a number of times, the address of a decoder is programmed into the decoder


Absolutely correct.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

OK. So you're saying that even a brand new 2nd PowerCab, if connected to a completely separate track will need nothing for it to run an already programmed engine.Yes ? Remember, the isolated 2nd track (as the OP has) is not connected to the first track, nor is the 2nd PCab..So the two can't communicate with the first PCab thru the rails...
When you take your loco to a club, say, and it can run just by entering its address in the club's system, it works because the whole layout's tracks are connected and connected to their throttle system... 
The OP has a section of track isolated from the first track.. I'd think a new blank, second PCab would first have to have an engine programmed into its round-robin engine list to run it on the 2nd new track. Plus this engine is likely no longer factory default 3 address..
But if everyone agrees I'm wrong I will accept that as valuable new info I wasn't cognizant of til now...


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

*PS*
And what if the club layout happens to have an engine with the same exact number as yours ?
Say #1688.. Will one of them require a new address for them to not both run at the same time..
But maybe there's a built in circuit that prevents neither rolling until one *is* changed...


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

telltale said:


> When you take your loco to a club, say, and it can run just by entering its address in the club's system, it works because the whole layout's tracks are connected and connected to their throttle system...


there's no "throttle system", there's a DCC system.

the operator holding a controller enters the address of the loco to be controlled, the controllers sends that address to the command station and the command station keeps track of the loco address that controller is controlling. the command station repeatedly sends a speed command to each decoder that there is a controller controlling. when the operator changes the speed using the controller, the controller sends a message (or button presses) to the command station and the command station changes the speed command is sends to the decoder.

if the operator changes the loco address, the commands stations stops sending speed commands to the old address and starts sends speed commands to the new address

of course there can't be two locos with the same address. some clubs make sure each loco has a unique address. some members need to change the address of there locos. other clubs may assign a unique 2 digit # to each member and the number is prefixed to the number on the loco (and the prefix/loco-number programmed into the decoder)


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

So, why can’t one just tap a pair of wires from the main track bus of layout #1 and connect them to the main bus of layout #2, thus negating the need for a separate system? Sure, would need to create an extension system for the 6pin control cable as well but still.


----------



## Roy Merritt (10 mo ago)

telltale said:


> And what if the club layout happens to have an engine with the same exact number as yours ?





kilowatt62 said:


> So, why can’t one just tap a pair of wires from the main track bus of layout #1 and connect them to the main bus of layout #2, thus negating the need for a separate system? Sure, would need to create an extension system for the 6pin control cable as well but still.


You can. I actually do this to power my bench test track without the need for another control station.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

telltale said:


> *PS*
> And what if the club layout happens to have an engine with the same exact number as yours ?
> Say #1688.. Will one of them require a new address for them to not both run at the same time..
> But maybe there's a built in circuit that prevents neither rolling until one *is* changed...


Then both same-named locomotives will move. And no, there isn't a built in circuit that prevents neither rolling until one is changed. The DCC system doesn't care how many locomotives work on Add 231 any more than it does when all of your locos are brand new, factory defaulted, and all on Add 03. If you acquire Add 03 on your throttle, all factory default decoders connected to a drive mechanism will make the drive mechanism work when you begin with a single speed setting...meaning all Add 03 locomotives must move if they get sufficient voltage in CV2(V-Start). Why would it be different for Add 231?


----------



## Roy Merritt (10 mo ago)

mesenteria is correct. The clubs I've seen that use DCC have list with assigned addresses. Before putting a loco on the layout, you have to get an addressed assigned and change the loco on a programing or test track.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

kilowatt62 said:


> So, why can’t one just tap a pair of wires from the main track bus of layout #1 and connect them to the main bus of layout #2


the 2 layouts are in separate rooms

it's not uncommon to have a layout and a separate test track on a workbench used as a programming track for decoders


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

My programming track is connected to the main lines, but I can isolate it with the flip of a switch. The same Powercab is used for both. The programming track is always live, but the mains can be turned off.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

gregc said:


> the 2 layouts are in separate rooms
> 
> I got that. I read everything in thread. Regardless. Still dont need two systems. Well, unless one layout is in a shed and, the other in a detached garage. 😂😂
> 
> Save the $$, buy another Locomotive. 👍🏻🍻


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

kilowatt62 said:


> So, why can’t one just tap a pair of wires from the main track bus of layout #1 and connect them to the main bus of layout #2, thus negating the need for a separate system? Sure, would need to create an extension system for the 6pin control cable as well but still.


Many of us do precisely that. If you don't mind your power cut-off and/or base station in one room while you use a remote throttle in another room altogether, I don't see an impediment except for shorts control if you get a hard short and have to run into the next room to power down the tracks. By this I mean the further away you are from the last boost of voltage, the higher the risk of the shorts detection circuitry in the command module missing the change in amperage draw and voltage and letting the short stand. Meanwhile, nearest the short, you're $100 decoders are all bubbling and emitting their magic smoke. So, in principle there's nothing wrong with tapping off of the main bus and powering a modest layout in another room, but be careful of them shorts. Do a quarter test before placing a decoder on the rails inside a locomotive.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

mesenteria said:


> Meanwhile, nearest the short, you're $100 decoders are all bubbling and emitting their magic smoke.


if the tracks are shorted, there's no voltage going to or current flowing thru the decoders


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

I think I got it now !
Once a loco has an address, any DCC system (NCE / Digitrax / other) will run it just by putting it on the rails and dialing in it's address (even if it's still default 3). And If I'm correct would this not mean the OP did not have to buy a 2nd PowerCab; that he could have just unplugged the PCab from one layout panel and plugged it into the other layout panel ( assuming he didn't want the first one to keep running ). No ?


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

yes


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

mesenteria said:


> Many of us do precisely that. If you don't mind your power cut-off and/or base station in one room while you use a remote throttle in another room altogether, I don't see an impediment except for shorts control if you get a hard short and have to run into the next room to power down the tracks. By this I mean the further away you are from the last boost of voltage, the higher the risk of the shorts detection circuitry in the command module missing the change in amperage draw and voltage and letting the short stand. Meanwhile, nearest the short, you're $100 decoders are all bubbling and emitting their magic smoke. So, in principle there's nothing wrong with tapping off of the main bus and powering a modest layout in another room, but be careful of them shorts. Do a quarter test before placing a decoder on the rails inside a locomotive.



I think thats a bit overstated on some points. Even false on others. However, nothing that a dpst switch or two won’t cure. 🤔🧐👍🏻


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

If you put two locomotives that have the same number programmed into the decoder installed in the locomotive, then they will both respond commands that are sent by the controller. The controller does not know there are 2 identically numbered locomotives.


----------

